# How many coats of epoxy are needed



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have applied two coats of color preserver and am now ready to epoxy it. I have Pro Kote medium build finish and need to know how many coats to apply. Any tips or hints yall have for putting on the finish, I would appreciate them. I have an alcohol burner that I will use to make sure the finish is even and level, I have watched numerous videos and my doc ski dvd so I think I know what I'm doing but any help would be nice. On most of the videos it doesn't say how many coats to apply, I'm thinking one solid coat will work but I don't want to not put enough and have a failure or have a guide break off fighting a fish. thanks


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

James I always put two light coats on. Usually put my second coat on around four or five hours after my first BUT with the Pro Kote you will probably have to wait at least eight hours or more. Pro Kote is very slow at curing. I always use Threadmaster and depending on the temperature I've put a second coat in as little as three hours. Threadmaster is very user friendly and cures to a nice clear finish.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

If you can get let it thicken up, it can be done in one coat but I prefer at least 2 to fully cover the threads and get a level and clean finish.
Since you're using Prokote, mix it for a full 3 minutes, let it sit for 2-3 minutes and then apply. Finish your decals last to help avoid lifted edges.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Well the first coat is on. I put on a light coat and used an alcohol torch to try to get the bubbles out and let any extra drip off. Nothing dripped off so I'm hoping I applied the right amount and kept it light. It is not as even as I was expecting so hopefully a second coat applied 8 hour after the first one will help even it up and make it look better. Since Bullard is a sponsor, I was thinking of purchasing their rod finish to try next, if that is not a good idea please Pm me a better option for rod finish. The rod is on the dryer now. I mixed the finish for a good 3 minutes and waited a few minutes before applying so it should work well.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That smooth finish is definitely a skill and don't get in a hurry. My first rod came out really smooth, but I rushed the second and got some waves over the decals. It's not bad, but it could be better. Good luck!


----------

